# Samyang 14mm for RF



## Bennymiata (Nov 21, 2020)

I would love to buy the Canon 15-35, but the cost is prohibitive so I'm thinking about the Samyang 14mm f2.8 AF for my R.
Reports on it are pretty good, but I was wondering if any of you learned people have one and what your thoughts are on the Samyang.
Is it worth buying?


----------



## dlee13 (Dec 16, 2020)

This is something I’m curious about too! Dustin Abbott’s review of it was quite positive and the fact you can use rear filters is huge for me!


----------

